

Google Building Chrome Base at Universities in Exchange for Absorbing IT Costs - dbreunig
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-17-million-built-in-chrome-os-users-2009-7

======
enomar
Seems like disingenuous reporting. The article is clearly about Google
providing gmail and apps hosting to universities. That's old news, and yes, it
may make people more open to using Google services.

But what does this have to do with Chrome OS?

~~~
jonknee
I think the logic is they are getting millions of college students to use the
core applications of Chrome OS and that will provide leverage at some point. A
bit far fetched, but I suppose having the next generation grow up using your
platform is a good thing for when you try and convince them to use your OS.

------
electromagnetic
Sadly the college my wife is currently attending is changing their system over
to Outlook online, which can only be used via IE opposed to their current
system that can be used by IE, Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari.

Not only is their in-campus system horrific for non-MS fanboys, but now their
out-of-campus system is becoming an MS whore too.

~~~
endtime
I use Outlook Web Access with Opera and it works just fine...not sure which
system your wife uses.

~~~
modeless
I'll grant you that OWA does _work_ in Opera (and other non-IE browsers) but
it _really_ sucks compared to the IE version. Perhaps you've never tried it in
IE; if so then you don't know what you're missing.

Thankfully, Exchange 2010 will finally bring full OWA support to non-IE
browsers. <http://www.robichaux.net/blog/2009/04/exchange-2010-owa.php>

~~~
endtime
I have used the IE version as well, and yeah, it's better...but the Opera (and
others) version is perfectly sufficient.

~~~
modeless
I guess you and I have different conceptions of what's "perfectly sufficient".

~~~
endtime
Possibly. What I meant is that the app is fully functional in Opera.

